# Natural Instinct at Pets' Corner



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

A new pet store has opened at my local garden centre called Pets' Corner. It stocks Natural Instinct. I have bought a couple of kilo plastic boxes for Dexter to try that fit nicely into my small fridge freezer- one of which is defrosting overnight. I have my instruction booklet about the amount to give according to weight but I just wondered how many days a kilo usually lasts?


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Mine have been lasting about three to four days. I upped the amount I was giving her as she was constantly hungry and 100g seems about right, although I am also giving her chicken wings too. 

Let us know how Dexter gets on.

By the way, I've found that it takes longer than overnight to defrost a whole tub. I've taken one out of the freezer this evening ready for tomorrow, but I've left it out on the side for the evening and am going to put it in the fridge when I go to bed. (it might just be that I have a very cold fridge though!)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lucky Dexter x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

For a young pup it might last 4-5 days, but if you calculate about 5% of dexters weight per day, that should tell you. If its longer than 5 days then you can wait for it to partially defrost and cut it up, refreezing some of it to keep longer. Let us know how he gets on.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Im so excited we have a pets corner at my local garden center yipee ,hope they stock it too


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

tessybear said:


> A new pet store has opened at my local garden centre called Pets' Corner. It stocks Natural Instinct. I have bought a couple of kilo plastic boxes for Dexter to try that fit nicely into my small fridge freezer- one of which is defrosting overnight. I have my instruction booklet about the amount to give according to weight but I just wondered how many days a kilo usually lasts?


Hi Tessybear,

Is this Country Gardens at Walton on Thames - I drove there yesterday and went to Pets' Corner to buy some NI for Maisie and she loves it so far. I partially defrosted it and divided it into 8 portions - maybe I'm being mean but for an adult it says 2-3% of body weight per day and she only weighs 5.2kg so that seems about right. I can always adjust it if need be - its only day 2 on NI for her.

We must live quite close - maybe we could meet for a dog walk sometime, and anyone else in Surrey...


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes it's Country Gardens in Walton. How many meals a day does Maisie have? I'm definitely up for a Surrey walk I think there are a few of us.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Yes it's Country Gardens in Walton. How many meals a day does Maisie have? I'm definitely up for a Surrey walk I think there are a few of us.


Maisie has 2 meals a day. She has never eaten well, I've changed food 2 or 3 times and it hasn't made much difference, so I'm really hoping NI is going to be better.

Yes, a Surrey walk would be good - now might not be the best time as all the schools are breaking up and people will be going away - maybe we could arrange something for September though?


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

I cut up a 1kg tub into 8 portions, so feed 250g a day, but also give a chicken wing per day plus treats. Seems about right so far, but Poppy is always looking for food - greedy girl!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

MichelleE said:


> I cut up a 1kg tub into 8 portions, so feed 250g a day, but also give a chicken wing per day plus treats. Seems about right so far, but Poppy is always looking for food - greedy girl!


Oh, now I feel really mean. I was thinking 1kg tub would lastl 8 days!!! We are only on day 2 of NI, so can adjust. Maisie is an adult and only weighs about 5.2kg. How much does Poppy weigh?

I don't want to give too little.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Well I just gave Dexter an 8th of the kilo tub of NI for breakfast (which had nicely defrosted overnight) and he ate it in about 2 mouthfuls! It looks a tiny amount and he is looking up at me as if to say where's the rest of my food? I cant believe this tub is supposed to last for 4 days!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I phoned NI and they recommended for a Cockapoo.
Adult : 20g per Kg Poppy is 10Kg = 200g a day, tube lasts 5 days.
Puppy : 50g per Kg Rosie is 3Kg = 150g a day, tube lasts 6.5 days.

Both get treats every day so I'm sticking to guide lines and they seem to be thriving.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Great their not selling it at our Pets corner!!
Have just ordered big bag of orijen so will wait till he's gone through that first before starting NI.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I doubt they will be selling it at either of the Pets corners that I could get to, but I might have a visit there just in case..


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Id phone Sarah,as lady said their testing it first in certain stores to see how it sells


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Did you notice my pitapata,im collecting Buddy on sunday now not Tuesday....

OMG im excited!!!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Did you notice my pitapata,im collecting Buddy on sunday now not Tuesday....
> 
> OMG im excited!!!


Argh no way!!!!!! How exciting, I am not jealous at all....

I had a look on the NI website and it lists which branches are stocking it, I assume it's up to date! I'll go there next time I fancy a drive or need some fish food or something, I quite like visiting pet shops


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Hi Tessybear,
> 
> Is this Country Gardens at Walton on Thames - I drove there yesterday and went to Pets' Corner to buy some NI for Maisie and she loves it so far. I partially defrosted it and divided it into 8 portions - maybe I'm being mean but for an adult it says 2-3% of body weight per day and she only weighs 5.2kg so that seems about right. I can always adjust it if need be - its only day 2 on NI for her.
> 
> We must live quite close - maybe we could meet for a dog walk sometime, and anyone else in Surrey...


Hi there I'm in Hampton a lot and am going to try and find this pets corner in walton this afternoon. if you ever do fancy a walk private message me and i'll send you my number. pushca loves new friends
.
I have to try this NI that everyone is talking about


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi there I'm in Hampton a lot and am going to try and find this pets corner in walton this afternoon. if you ever do fancy a walk private message me and i'll send you my number. pushca loves new friends
.
I have to try this NI that everyone is talking about


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

glitzydebs said:


> Hi there I'm in Hampton a lot and am going to try and find this pets corner in walton this afternoon. if you ever do fancy a walk private message me and i'll send you my number. pushca loves new friends
> .
> I have to try this NI that everyone is talking about


I bought some NI at Pets Corner - its in the Country Gardens Garden Centre, Seven Hills Road, Walton-on-Thames, KT12 4DD. They have a freezer full of it - its great for buying some to try but if your dog likes it (probably will ) then its better to order online as its cheaper. A 1kg tub of chicken NI costs £3.99 in Pets Corner and online the same costs £2.85 (the chicken for working dogs is exactly the same with a bit more vitamin C which wouldn't be suitable for puppies but fine for any adult dog and that costs £2.45).

NI will deliver next day free if you bulk order. Website is naturalinstinct.com and phone is 01276 608500, they are very helpful. 

Would be lovely to meet you and Pushca on a walk - I will do a separate thread in "Cockapoo Meets".


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Well I just gave Dexter an 8th of the kilo tub of NI for breakfast (which had nicely defrosted overnight) and he ate it in about 2 mouthfuls! It looks a tiny amount and he is looking up at me as if to say where's the rest of my food? I cant believe this tub is supposed to last for 4 days!


How much does Dexter weigh and is he older or younger than 9 months.

Its 2%-3% for an adult over 9 months and 4%-6% for under 9 months.

I can work out the amount if you give me his weight in kg's - or rather my wizzo son will help me work it out 

Millie is on 250g per day which is split into two portions, 125g each meal. She did weight 6.7kg but is now 7.3kg and 6 months old. They said to leave her on 250g per day. She seems satisfied on it, but then she really did not enjoy her kibble food before and didn't eat much.

Basically Millie has the 1/8th of a tub, which keeps for 4 days in the fridge. It does go a bit brown on the surface, but inside is still pink and she just gobbles the whole lot up.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re portions*

I have just bought my first NI all a bit daunting. Pushca weighs 10 so I guess one tub would last 4 days is that right?
Shall I give her one in the morning and one in Evening? Doesn't look a lot tho but will be grateful for any advice
Thanks everyone and will deffo be up for a surrey walk


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

glitzydebs said:


> I have just bought my first NI all a bit daunting. Pushca weighs 10 so I guess one tub would last 4 days is that right?
> Shall I give her one in the morning and one in Evening? Doesn't look a lot tho but will be grateful for any advice
> Thanks everyone and will deffo be up for a surrey walk


yes that's fine - 250 g a day should be a good starting point. If you currently feed twice a day, then you might as well carry on like that. Most of us with adults seem to feed twice daily. If it doesn't seem enough, you could go up to 300 g a day. It will vary depending on whether you give bones as treats as well and on how active she is. I just keep an eye on Dylan's weight and adjust every now and then if I need to. Hope she likes it!


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

They are less than a mile from us in Camberley! Off to check them out tomorrow.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

glitzydebs said:


> I have just bought my first NI all a bit daunting. Pushca weighs 10 so I guess one tub would last 4 days is that right?
> Shall I give her one in the morning and one in Evening? Doesn't look a lot tho but will be grateful for any advice
> Thanks everyone and will deffo be up for a surrey walk


Yes, twice a day works well. If you are in doubt about amounts just give NI a ring, they are very helpful.

Hope she likes it.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Oh dear I have fed Dexter too much today then. I fed him an 8th of the tub 3 times today and he has acted like he's starving all day! He only weighs 5.6 kilos so should be on 100g per meal. My poor starving growing boy how will he survive on such a tiny amount of food at each meal?! I'm tempted to put him back on naturediet already!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

tessybear said:


> Oh dear I have fed Dexter too much today then. I fed him an 8th of the tub 3 times today and he has acted like he's starving all day! He only weighs 5.6 kilos so should be on 100g per meal. My poor starving growing boy how will he survive on such a tiny amount of food at each meal?! I'm tempted to put him back on naturediet already!


You could give 110g per meal if it makes you feel better! He will still be growing fast so you will be increasing the amount until 8 or 9 months. Remember there's very little waste as you'll see by what comes out the other end. That's why you feed less.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes thanks Helen I have noticed a difference already in what comes out the other end. I am watching my poor boy gnawing at sticks in the garden this very moment- I feel a bit guilty as he has only recently got to the right amount of weight!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Get him some nice bones to chew on and he'll be happy.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Thanks he is munching on his meaty veal bone now!


----------

